# Warsaw Concerto recordings



## soundoftritones (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello! I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations of which Warsaw Concerto interpretation you like the most. I've looked on YouTube for a fair amount of time but the quality of the recordings aren't exactly what I would consider the best. All suggestions are appreciated - thank you in advance


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like this one very much, also a good one is with Christina Ortiz , however then you have a combination with Rachmaninov .

​


----------



## Boothvoice (Oct 5, 2015)

I Like both of these versions...















Both are very good recordings..It depends on your preference with the pairings.


----------

